# Pregnant orange cat in Dora, Lebanon.



## winegrapefruit (12 mo ago)

hi, hope you're doing well

there's a stray cat near my job that my family and i have been keeping an eye on for a year or so and helping whenever we can.

she's most likely pregnant now, this is the third time since we've kinda taken her in.

we just want to find her a safe place since we cannot adopt her.

she is a very affectionate and playful and protective cat.

and i'm just hoping she would get a forever home, she really deserves it.

View attachment 133354


----------

